# Luftwaffe Colours series...how good or bad?



## Capt. Vick (Jul 18, 2016)

Guys,

I do not own any of the 40 or 41 issues in this series and I was always wondering what they were like. If you have an opinion on them based on ownership or otherwise, please share your thoughts with me. 

Thanks, Jim


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm not even close to being an novice on the Luftwaffe or Luftwaffe books Jim but I really like the books. Tons of pics, profiles and info packed into close to a hundred or so pages per book


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks Geo. Noted sir.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2016)

I've got quite a few on the HD, mainly the 'Jagdwaffe' series, plus a couple of 'Hard Copy' issues Jim, and overall, they're excellent. Like any other publication, there might be the odd minor error here and there, but nothing serious, and they're well worth having.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you Terry


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2016)

Total agreement with George and Terry....a well presented series for it's time...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 19, 2016)

For it's time?


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 20, 2016)

Check your email Jim and then PM me


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 20, 2016)

Arrrrgh!


----------

